# The Top-12 (somewhat atypically) Sexiest Songs Eve



## noahama (Apr 16, 2010)

#1 Beth Hart, "Am I the One"

#2 Janis Joplin, "I need a man to love"










#3 Third Eye Blind, "I want you"










#4 Dinah Washington, "Long John Blues"

#5 RHCP, "Sexy Mexican Maid"

#6 Chris Isaak, "Wicked Game"










This Music is incredebly sexy and temptatious *.* It sounds like the end of the day, a day hot as hell, on the beach, with the sunset, whit a hot guy (or girl deppends on preference), making Love﻿ all sunset long really passionately *.*

#7 Beth Hart, "Guilty"

if yall only﻿ knew how much i love this woman and she inspires me soo much she is just a BAD *** WOMAN

#8 "Little Red Corvette" "Little Red Corvette"

I think that Prince is def.﻿ an underrated guitarist. He gets respect for songwriting and composing but he is an amazing guitarist

#9 Prince "Darling Nikki"

#10 Beth Hart, "Lay your hands on me"

love this song

#11 Dave Matthews, Say Goodbye

"i dont care if tomorrow works out, cause tonight last forever"...

#12 Beth Hart "Whole lotta love"

The only woman﻿ on earth who can do justiice to Robert Plant's


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Another list of "top 12" pieces of excretus.


----------

